# JD 830 Tractor sold for $24,750 on Auction



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's fun Youtube video of the John Deere 830 diesel tractor with only 2,925 "1 owner" actual hours sold on April 4, 2013 farm auction in Butterfield, MN:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

These folks will soon look back and realize how insane this is.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

I wonder how much I can get for my Gator when I'm done with it? Only green paint I can afford.


----------

